# How can I get my recorded content from old 722 to new one?



## geno368 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am a newbi to this stuff so I need to remove my recorded content from my old 722k to a newly installed and activated 722. I have connected my old one to my pc with a usb cable but am not getting any response. How can I do this? Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

need external USB enclosure with a drive inside;
- connect to old 722, transfer all events to it
- connect to new 722 and play


----------



## geno368 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an ext 1tb hd hooked to my computer. The old 722k is not hooked to the tv anymore since the new one is installed. I have a small tv in my office but don't know how to hook this up so I can monitor and select what I want to copy. Please advise the steps...thanks


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

geno368 said:


> I have an ext 1tb hd hooked to my computer. The old 722k is not hooked to the tv anymore since the new one is installed. I have a small tv in my office but don't know how to hook this up so I can monitor and select what I want to copy. Please advise the steps...thanks


you can connect composite (red/white/yellow) or coax to your small TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

your 1TB will lost all your data ! 

622 will reformat it to EXT3 type with own partitioning (0.5 TB per a partition)


----------



## geno368 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help from both of you...My 1 tb hd is just a backup...after I get my recorded content, I guess I could do another backup of my pc???
Will I have to re-format it for Dish?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

geno368 said:


> Thanks for the help from both of you...My 1 tb hd is just a backup...after I get my recorded content, I guess I could do another backup of my pc???
> Will I have to re-format it for Dish?


Your old 722 will have to be reconnected to your dish and authorized for EHD this will authorize your new receiver on the same account to work with EHD. The DISH receiver will reformat the 1TB drive so you will have to reformat it to use it for computer backup.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

geno368 said:


> I have an ext 1tb hd hooked to my computer. The old 722k is not hooked to the tv anymore since the new one is installed. I have a small tv in my office but don't know how to hook this up so I can monitor and select what I want to copy. Please advise the steps...thanks


Please ensure the old receiver is enabled before you attempt to transfer your recordings. If it is not enable you will get an 866 error saying the EHD is configured for use with another DISH receiver. If you have futher questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

geno368 said:


> Thanks for the help from both of you...My 1 tb hd is just a backup...after I get my recorded content, I guess I could do another backup of my pc???
> Will I have to re-format it for Dish?


see post#5


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Let's make this clear:

1. Your computer, regardless of make or model, will NOT be part of this process.

2. Any computer drive that you commandeer/borrow/re-purpose will have its existing contents destroyed in the conversion to EHD use.

If your ViP722K has already been deactivated, you'll need to reactivate it to transfer files from it as Ray C notes. The time to think about transferring recordings was when you knew that a new DVR was coming.


----------



## geno368 (Mar 22, 2013)

I appreciate the replies....what I have done is hooked up both units on seperate hdmi ports and just watched my recorded content at will...

Please mark as solved...thx


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

geno368 said:


> I appreciate the replies....what I have done is hooked up both units on seperate hdmi ports and just watched my recorded content at will...
> 
> Please mark as solved...thx


what is far from your question ... so be it


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey, guys. My 722k suffered a hard drive failure, a new on is on it's way. Is there a way to copy the show files to my pc then paste them onto the new 722k's hd when it arrives? Please help, I had the 2012 World Series and parade on there.....plus full seasons of 4-5 of my faves.....


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

KISS IT GOODBYE. If the hard drive died it is too late to transfer to an external hard drive, it should have been backed up while everything was working. I don't understand why so many people think a hard drive is a permanent storage media.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

RBA said:


> KISS IT GOODBYE. If the hard drive died it is too late to transfer to an external hard drive, it should have been backed up while everything was working. I don't understand why so many people think a hard drive is a permanent storage media.


Yeah. I guess it's time to set an external drive up. I just never did it........lesson learned.


----------



## woozythemaster (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Having the same problem here dish told me the tech installer would be able to do the transfer for me before he set up the new Hooper with sling. I ask him this and he said he knew nothing about that and did not know how to do it anyway Installer has been in the business for many years for cable and dish net.so it did not get done and they said to leave it with me so I could do it later I guess they forgot he was installing the hopper and activating it .So when I called to ask some feathers for the new equipment about how to set up folders she told me and then I asked how do I upload the programs from my 722K to my new external 2 TB hard drive with the Dvr with out a T.V she did not know so she asked her Superior and came back to tell me I can't it would have to be activated again and you can't have both hopper and 722K on the same system at once they must deactivate one and activate the other and after done reactivate when done. Seem like I lot of work just to get these shows but my wife has her Doctor Who on it so as a good hubby I need to do it .The only problem she is all ready Recording from the hopper. this is a cruel world so I need a time when she is not home and we are not recording which is never she the Queen of recording. I asked if I would be charged for doing this back and forth Items They said know and it is not hard on their end.. What do any of you think about this and do you think Dish is responsible for this because they knew what I needed to do and did not send the right installer for the job.? He was very nice and knew all the tricks and trade about installing systems I do think he knew but just didn't want to take the time and to move on to the next customer . Thank you for your time and reading this and those who respond. Sorry for a long write. Sincerely David Thompson. :bang


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Techs do not transfer content off of an old box for customers during an install or upgrade. It takes hours upon hours to transfer the content depending on how much content you have and they do not have the time to sit and wait nor do they have hard drives to use for customers. I would personally just check to see if any of the stuff on the 722 are reairing and then set timers for them instead of going through all that hassle.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

So many words.

You MUST do the transfer to EHD while the ViP722K is active on the account. The time for that is at least a week before the Hopper install as the transfers don't happen in minutes.

First off, I would consider buying the Dr. Who episodes on disc (or possibly as a download) as opposed to trying to reclaim what was carelessly discarded.

You'll need to make a much less embellished appeal to DISH to get the ViP722K reactivated. Know that this is against their policy so you've surely got your work cut out for you.


----------

